# how to catch a fox



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

* :sniper: :******: what is a bait that never fails for fox????*


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

The led exiting the barrel of that rifle :beer:

There is no "never fails".

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

In my experience, I would have to say..... your best laying hens.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there is no never fail i have used certain lures for years the next year that lure wont catch a thing but they do always like my best chickens or sheep


----------

